# Non lucrative visa Spanish Tax



## Guest

Hello Fellow expats

I recently moved to Spain with non- lucrative visa. I have some money which will be enough for me quite some time. 

I don't have any financial activity in Spain and technically I don't have any income other than my interests or stocks income in general.

I would like to understand my obligation and declaration in Spain. Lets assume that I have 150k Eur Cash and 50k Eur Stocks. Lets say I have 5k Eur Cash interest from my account and 3k eur increase from stocks.What should I pay to Spanish government. How can I calculate my debt to the government. How should I declare it. 

In another case or next year If there isn't any increase on my cash account and stocks value. I should still declare but because there isn't any increase. I am not obliged to pay any tax ?
:help:

Regards.


----------

